# Infosys Campus Connect!!!How good is it?



## eggman (Mar 4, 2008)

To start with, I am in 2nd year BE program in Bangalore. Since my parents don't live here, its after only 6 months I get to see them.
       A few days back, some guy came to our full-of-sh!t college and offered us Campus Connect Program , offered by Infosys. They promised to give some crap sh!t certificate and Rs.5000 if you complete the course. As of now it's been told that the course is free. All fine and good!! But, the course will be held between the semester breaks. That means I won't be able to go to my native . 
   Now, to all of you guys, who have attended Campus Connect program,or have any idea about it, please help me. 

*   How good the certificate is? Is it really helpful in placements or  just another piece of paper?And if it is helpful,is it so good that I should skip my hardly-earned holiday??*

      The thing is, I don't fancy placements much. And Infosys is not in my favorites,either!! So please tell me,from your or your friend's experience, if the 30 days is worth something(big enough to skip holiday) or its just SH!T!!!

P.S. The teachers will be from my collage only,who in turn will be trained from Infosys. And from my experience of 1.5+ years, 93.435453% of teachers in our college are bad. Too bad to put insomniac to sleep!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a 4th year I.T Engineering Student from mumbai .. 

Well to be frank with u, this Campus connect program also came to our college a year back (and "for god's sake" is stil goin on)

Well, there is no such added advantage to it unless if u are picked up by Infosys in ur campus placement wich u will not (as mentioned in ur above post).and IF u hv a 60% aggregate in the previous sems).

So, its beneficial to those ppl who are selected by Infosys (especially), TCS etc as they teach u those things in advance wich u wud hv wasted in learning at their training period of 3-4 after ur B.E at Mysore, wich is the HQ of Infosys). So they will save that much of time.

As for the other ppl (who do not want or do not get placed/selected by Infosys in their campus) , its jus of no use. 

Forget abt the money (that u will get only if u hv attended all the lectures say 20-25 at the least) and haven't missed a single of them.

The things they teach u are nothing more than wat u hv learnt in ur previous semesters in wich ever branch u are in. I am taking a guess that u are in Comps or I.T

So, u will be taught 
System Software(assemblers, compilers, loaders, linkers, macro processors etc..), 
OS(operating Systems incl. dead locks, file+memory+resource mgmt etc), 
DB(databases incl. basic, advanced dbms concepts using either MS SQL and/or Oracle),
 and many other things (wich will be taught by the professors from ur college only no matter how much u hate them wen attending ur normal lectures  ).

I left the CC (Campus Connect) midway, as it was not possible for me to maintain a 100% attendance (i missed one of my lec as i had got a bad flu).
more so over, the things they were teaching were boring coz it as all THEORY and no PRACTICAL.

Don't expect me to learn LINUX or ASSEMBLER lang. progrmming w/out the practs.. (wich is quite justifiable if any user has studied them  ) .

Moral of the story: if u want a placement in Infosys, go for CC, else enjoy ur holidays and learn sumthing else like preparing for ur aptitude tests for other companies or for any competative exams 9wich will really help u in future) 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## eggman (Mar 5, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Well, there is no such added advantage to it unless if u are picked up by Infosys in ur campus placement wich u will not (as mentioned in ur above post).and IF u hv a 60% aggregate in the previous sems).
> 
> So, its beneficial to those ppl who are selected by Infosys (especially), TCS etc as they teach u those things in advance wich u wud hv wasted in learning at their training period of 3-4 after ur B.E at Mysore, wich is the HQ of Infosys).




Ok...I said that I don't fancy placements ....my bad!! I do want to get placed,of course... but I don't dream about it day/night. 
I've scored 70%+ in prev sems, and _most probably_ My aggregate will be 70+ when the company will come.So aggregate is not a problem.And judging by the amount and quality of students Infosys takes from my collage, chances are I will be selected!! (Thay took dumbos, if seniors are to be believed!). 

I should probably re-frame my question.

* Will it be any disadvantage if I do not opt for the course?**Will this certificate be any good for an above-average student??Will the road be any harder without this certificate??*

I am in IT(IS in Karnataka), by the way!!



ashu888ashu888 said:


> if u want a placement in Infosys, go for CC, else enjoy ur holidays and learn sumthing else like preparing for ur aptitude tests for other companies or for any competative exams 9wich will really help u in future)
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Once again, *Will the road be any harder without this CC for Infosys?? Will it be any harder for other better  companies ??Is CC good for any other compamy??*


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 5, 2008)

I too had this CC program in our college. I just enrolled and didn't participate. 
Came to know that, they will be teaching you the same old things from an industry point of view. If you go for it, it may be good , as the certificate holds some value, because you have successfully Completed the training program of one of the software giants here. It will also help as an added advantage, while you sit for the placements(other than Infy). None of the students from our college participated in it though, and most of them are placed(more than half of them being the _dumbos_ as you said ).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2008)

THe road will NOT be harder (as u are thinking) but the value of the Certificate depends over a period, (wat if the ppl change the course pattern or the qualifications reud. for a company) then this cert. will be of little value.. 

I too hv a preety good %age (above 60% agg.) but im not interested in getting placed as i wanan do my MBA (so for me this holds no value) (i hope u got my point) 

After all its ur decision..

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey eggman by any chance are you from Jain Engineering colege(SBMJCE,Kanakpura)???
 If not thn which are col are you in?


----------



## eggman (Mar 5, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I too hv a preety good %age (above 60% agg.) but im not interested in getting placed as i wanan do my MBA (so for me this holds no value) (i hope u got my point)



Yeah, I too will pursuit MBA. But I'm in a dilemma if I should pursuit MBA directly after Engg, and forget about placements or if I should get a Job, and Prepare for MBA alongside with Job.....Whatever be the case, I'll be off the company in 2 years...so it doesn't matter much!!

@shashank_re: No . I am in Dayananda Sagar College(KS Layout)...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2008)

Ashu which college are you from? Do they come in all mumbai colleges? Never heard of it before.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^

Im in Thakur College of Engineering & Technology(T.C.E.T), Mumbai.
www.thakureducation.org

Well, i dnt knw if they come in all colleges or no, but AFAIK, the colleges that are interested in such activities can contact Infosys abt it and they might have such kind of activity in other colleges too 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 5, 2008)

"How good the certificate is? Is it really helpful in placements or just another piece of paper?And if it is helpful,is it so good that I should skip my hardly-earned holiday??"

I've gone through that program. Some classes were good, some were boring.
Regarding the certificate helping you...No it won't be of any major help. However, the material they provide might prove useful in future. So, try to get that and you can skip the classes.


----------



## eggman (Mar 5, 2008)

2kewl said:


> No it won't be of any major help.




That's a BIG turn-off!!


----------



## sandeep reedy (Apr 5, 2008)

hi everyone .... this is sandeep..me got selected for infy on 29 th june 2007.. now im in my in final year ..so can u tell me that what wil be my joining date..


----------



## codename_romeo (Apr 5, 2008)

somewhere around july to aug.......... that too if INFY decides to send u a letter....... or else they can ask u to wait for another 6 months......... iT condition regarding jobs is not good now


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

sandeep reedy said:


> hi everyone .... this is sandeep..me got selected for infy on 29 th june 2007.. now im in my in final year ..so can u tell me that what wil be my joining date..


 
31st February 2009 confirmed for all infy batches... confirmed it with HR 



_


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 5, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> 31st February 2009 confirmed for all infy batches... confirmed it with HR
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Vivek788 (May 23, 2008)

They came to ma college also.a few people attended at first..and then no one went except a few electronics ppl trying to get placed in IT companies...though it is completely free.
My college is in Cochin...


----------

